# A fleet of wooden Skeeter boats



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I can guarantee you have never seen so many wooden Skeeters in your life unless you were at Holmes Thurmond's Skeeter boat factory in Schreveport back in the late 40's or early to mid 50's!
All ready to roll out of here, or better, float outa here!, hope yall enjoy as much as I have been building these little boogers. Putting them in their wood boxes now and will ship tomorrow.
The two in the middle were especially built for an amputee from the war in 1948. The middle section in these boats was a livewell, they drilled a hole in the bottom and the water would seek its level, worlds first livewell? thanx, Doyle


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. I am sure they will all be enjoyed by who every receives them.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

They are awesome Doyle,Im sooo glad I didnt sit on the one in your truck,I would need therapy if I did,lol.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> They are awesome Doyle,Im sooo glad I didnt sit on the one in your truck,I would need therapy if I did,lol.


Naw, I would have just built another one, no problem.
Glad you like them, lots of work, figuring and fun, trials and lots of errors and man I am glad there are more Balsa wood threes growing now!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look really cool sitting next to each other.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that is pretty dang cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Doyle.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great work !!!,,,but I wouldn't expect anything else from anybody named Doyle..LOL

Hey,Man..I think I still got a couple of mini outboard motors...about 3 inches tall..left over from my 'collecting' days.. Might look good on one of those skiffs.. I'll check when I get up the energy to go upstairs.. They're yours if you think they would work. They don't run...just decoration...


edit...yep..found them..can't tell the size of your boats..Put the $ up for size. If you think you could use a couple..pick 'em out and let me know....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Enjoyed jawing with you this AM, Doyle.. Gawd !!!! After talking with you I feel a hell of a lot better about my minor problems... The motors will be in the USPS tomorrow...and then it's between you and God and the postal service...

Post up a pix of one of the skeeters with the motor attached por favor. I'd like to see if they look good on them...

jim


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx for offer, and I will post as soon as I get another boat built, working on two different models now, thanx again.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Great work !!!,,,but I wouldn't expect anything else from anybody named Doyle..LOL
> 
> Hey,Man..I think I still got a couple of mini outboard motors...about 3 inches tall..left over from my 'collecting' days.. Might look good on one of those skiffs.. I'll check when I get up the energy to go upstairs.. They're yours if you think they would work. They don't run...just decoration...
> 
> edit...yep..found them..can't tell the size of your boats..Put the $ up for size. If you think you could use a couple..pick 'em out and let me know....


See pics below of your little Mercury motor, and below those pics, see pics of a 3D printed version of a 1950's Johnson outboard. 
These motors are on a new Skeeter version that I just recently found. This version is the 3rd version of wood Skeeters that I have found. It has a high transom for the long shaft motors, insides are just like the wheelchair model only does not have the livewell .
Thank you very much, this is my first toy electric outboard motor sine I was kid back in the 40's and 50's.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> See pics below of your little Mercury motor, and below those pics, see pics of a 3D printed version of a 1950's Johnson outboard.
> These motors are on a new Skeeter version that I just recently found. This version is the 3rd version of wood Skeeters that I have found. It has a high transom for the long shaft motors, insides are just like the wheelchair model only does not have the livewell .
> Thank you very much, this is my first toy electric outboard motor sine I was kid back in the 40's and 50's.


Forgot, the pics of the toy Johnson outboard motor printed in 3D were made by Razor Hobbies in Baytown by Robert Dunn, thanx, Robert.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That 3D printout of the motor is pretty cool, Doyle... I NEVER will understand that stuff. Pure MAGIC to this old brain...

I got the other little 'bargain' outboard I wuz talking to you about in the mail yesterday.. Cool looking little motor...but the logo was printed on the cowling UPSIDE DOWN...Dang them chinamen anyways.. Guess that's why it was so cheap...LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> That 3D printout of the motor is pretty cool, Doyle... I NEVER will understand that stuff. Pure MAGIC to this old brain...
> 
> I got the other little 'bargain' outboard I wuz talking to you about in the mail yesterday.. Cool looking little motor...but the logo was printed on the cowling UPSIDE DOWN...Dang them chinamen anyways.. Guess that's why it was so cheap...LOL


That is why the ol far- still has 9 left to sell!!

I just got this one in today. It is 3 1/8" tall and 1 1/2" wide, and fits all three different model Skeeters, a perfect size. It has the screw locking type clamp for the transom just like the old motors.It had a funkie looking decal and I removed it with Goof Off #2.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I want an etec on mine they are awesome Doyle thanks for showing,Im going crappie fishing in the am just might call you .


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> I want an etec on mine they are awesome Doyle thanks for showing,Im going crappie fishing in the am just might call you .


Thanx, I should be here.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My latest build, just completed today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..you're taking me back, Doyle.. As I recall..when we were using skiffs like that, the power was mostly yore back...ie. OARS...LOL

Really got a kick out of that 'self leveling' live well in the boat in the first pix you put up on this thread....Good Times.....Thanks...JD


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Man..you're taking me back, Doyle.. As I recall..when we were using skiffs like that, the power was mostly yore back...ie. OARS...LOL
> 
> Really got a kick out of that 'self leveling' live well in the boat in the first pix you put up on this thread....Good Times.....Thanks...JD


Is it close?
See the aluminum trim around where the two side seams meet, what would you use to look close as posible? I had thought about aluminum foil or chrome paint but thought both would not look good.

I bought this little 50's Mercury motor to go on as display pics only.


----------

